# 10 things Canadians do best



## vitauta (Dec 16, 2013)

10 things Canada does better than anywhere else - CNN.com

attention, all our dc canucks:  what do you like, dislike on this list?  any additiions, subtractions, comments from our canadian ranks? 

cool, right?  i heartily agree with #5!  i don't know where it comes from, but in this category you canadians totally rock!..


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2013)

You missed some important ones. 

Beer
Poutine
Peacekeeping
Hockey
Medical R&D
Beer

Its an interesting list. Interesting to ME because it shows what Non Canadians think we are good at. Oh, and I agree with most of them except for road food. Its OK, but not exceptional.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 16, 2013)

Alix said:


> You missed some important ones.
> 
> Beer
> Poutine
> ...



yes, the beer--drinking or brewing? i knew i saw hockey.  it was a pic at the beginning. doesn't #8 resemble you in an earlier profile pic, shades an' all?


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2013)

vitauta said:


> yes, the beer--drinking or brewing? i knew i saw hockey. it was a pic at the beginning. doesn't #8 resemble you in an earlier profile pic, shades an' all?


Drinking AND brewing, Vit (we have to brew so we can drink more!)

Also:
Terry Fox
probably the most joked about country in American TV and Movies
Alex Trebek
The Canadarm used in the space program

I think that's got it, eh?


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2013)

Alix said:


> Its an interesting list. Interesting to ME because it shows what Non Canadians think we are good at. Oh, and I agree with most of them except for road food. Its OK, but not exceptional.


I agree with you on both points, Alix.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Dec 16, 2013)

Canadians have universal healthcare.  Now that is saying something.


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2013)

vitauta said:


> yes, the beer--drinking or brewing? i knew i saw hockey.  it was a pic at the beginning. doesn't #8 resemble you in an earlier profile pic, shades an' all?



Which #8? I don't see any pix for #8. Phooey. And there is a hockey picture, but the list ignores our hockey prowess.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> Canadians have universal healthcare. Now that is saying something.


It is not as "universal" as you would think.  We do pay a monthly premium and it only covers basic healthcare.  When you are working full time for a larger company you can get benefits for dental, extended health and prescriptions but many businesses are getting around giving benefits.

Of course this is in my province.  Each one is different.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2013)

Alix said:


> Which #8? I don't see any pix for #8. Phooey. And there is a hockey picture, but the list ignores our hockey prowess.


The one with the maple leaf glasses!


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2013)

I think my AdBlocker has removed that picture. Can you screenshot it for me LP?


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2013)

Alix said:


> I think my AdBlocker has removed that picture. Can you screenshot it for me LP?


hope this works


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2013)

Hahahahahaha!!! That does look a bit like one of my pix!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2013)

Alix said:


> Hahahahahaha!!! That does look a bit like one of my pix!


I agree!

But while we are on the topic of #8, Nation branding, I really don't agree that we do that. I mean things like using a heart shaped version of your flag as an avatar? Who would do such a thing!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2013)

*10. Adorable terms and phrases *

I use the term "hoser", particularly when I'm driving.   I guess I'll have to start saying, "take off". 

I never heard the term "gitch". Had to Google that. Never heard be "given the gears". In Newfoundland they call someone "stun" when they aren't too bright or are behaving not-so-bright. Love that one.

But, I'm sure there are a number of regional expressions I have never heard.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 16, 2013)

Alix said:


> Beer


Twenty years ago I might have agreed with that, but according to the 2012 edition of the _Oxford Companion to Beer_, the #1 selling brand in Canada these days is Budweiser. 

I honestly think the overall quality of beer in the US is just as good as it is across the border. And I'm not talking about the big three American producers, but rather craft beers and microbrews. It's become big business and we now have some 1,500 breweries over here.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 16, 2013)

They forgot the # 1 #1   Neil Young


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 16, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Twenty years ago I might have agreed with that, but according to the 2012 edition of the _Oxford Companion to Beer_, the #1 selling brand in Canada these days is Budweiser.
> 
> I honestly think the overall quality of beer in the US is just as good as it is across the border. And I'm not talking about the big three American producers, but rather craft beers and microbrews. It's become big business and we now have some 1,500 breweries over here.


 
But the Bud (and Coors) we drink here in Canada are actually made here and are different from yours!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Dec 16, 2013)

Steve Kroll said:


> Twenty years ago I might have agreed with that, but according to the 2012 edition of the Oxford Companion to Beer, the #1 selling brand in Canada these days is Budweiser.
> 
> I honestly think the overall quality of beer in the US is just as good as it is across the border. And I'm not talking about the big three American producers, but rather craft beers and microbrews. It's become big business and we now have some 1,500 breweries over here.



I have a buddy that used to work at the Molson's brewery when it was here in town and said the only real difference between Canadian and U.S. beers is the hops. One uses German and the other uses Belgian. I've had Bud on both sides of the 49th and there is a difference in taste. Which one is better??  I've had good and horrible on both sides of the border.


----------



## Addie (Dec 16, 2013)

I think we in the US hold our flag in more reverence. We do have laws regarding the way it may be displayed. Almost every law officer in the country has a patch of the American flag on their sleeve. As well as our military. Of the ten houses on this street where I live, six of the ten homes are flying the American flag. And on and on!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 16, 2013)

One thing Canada is great for is as a source of excellent Discusscooking.com members.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 16, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> One thing Canada is great for is as a source of excellent Discusscooking.com members.



+1!!


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 16, 2013)

vitauta said:


> 10 things Canada does better than anywhere else - CNN.com
> 
> attention, all our dc canucks: what do you like, dislike on this list? any additiions, subtractions, comments from our canadian ranks?
> 
> cool, right? i heartily agree with #5! i don't know where it comes from, but in this category you canadians totally rock!..


The comparison between American and Canadian chocolate is interesting. The British chocolate brand Cadburys was recently "acquired" by Kraft and the taste and texture of the chocolate has really gone down the drain (and Cadbury's was never a high end chocolate anyway).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> One thing Canada is great for is as a source of excellent Discusscooking.com members.



Agreed!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 16, 2013)

Alix said:


> You missed some important ones.
> 
> Beer
> Poutine
> ...



Sorry, you can't have hockey. You have to share custody with the U.S. I don't know about the beer. I have a good number of friends that are local/micro-brew enthusiests and would probably argue that one but since I'm making you share hockey, and don't really care about the beer, you guys can have that one.

Poutine is gross so you can definitely have that one (although the best fries I've ever had were in Amsterdam).


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 16, 2013)

Oh, I found out recently if you call the 2€ coin a euro toonie you get really funny looks from everyone except the Canadians who thought it was really funny. They were also inebriated so that might have been a factor.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 16, 2013)

Euro toonie, I like that.

I was thinking about #9 Highway grub.

Okay, I wouldn't reall say that Harveys, Tim Hortons, and Swiss Chalet have wonderful food. But, it's all relative. Harveys does a pretty decent burger, no comparison with most fast food burgers. Timmys isn't great, but decent coffee and doughnuts. Swiss Chalet, I have a friend who moved to the US. Whenever she visits Montreal, Swiss Chalet is on her "must do" list.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 16, 2013)

I'll add navigate a boat back and forth on the lake from the mainland to the island in pitch dark without lights!  We had a tiny white light up front and a little red and green one in back, but they rarely worked.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Sorry, you can't have hockey. You have to share custody with the U.S. I don't know about the beer. I have a good number of friends that are local/micro-brew enthusiests and would probably argue that one but since I'm making you share hockey, and don't really care about the beer, you guys can have that one.
> 
> Poutine is gross so you can definitely have that one (although the best fries I've ever had were in Amsterdam).



Maybe hockey as it is today is even between Canada and the States; however, we had Lord Stanley (who bought the original cup as an award) and Stompin' Tom Connor.  And most of the classics like Bobby Orr, Rocket Richard, Bobby Hull, etc. were born here as well.

Poutine can be an acquired taste, but if it is made properly is awesome!


----------



## menumaker (Dec 17, 2013)

You have good manners ( not found that much these days I'm afraid ), respect, and are genuinely kind. Your accent is soft. I could listen to it for hours and you enjoy the natural world around you.................Oh! Forgot to mention, my dad was from Griswold Manitoba, in case you think I'm biased (you'd be right)


----------



## Alix (Dec 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> I think we in the US hold our flag in more reverence.



I know you didn't mean to be offensive with this comment, but I have to admit it bugs me all the same. Not trying to start a fight, just letting you know that it bothered me. 

@Steve - Re: Beer. We have a jillion microbreweries here too. Gotta be honest, I'm not a beer fan so I can't personally comment. I was just being goofy. I will say though, a lot of the liquor down there tastes WAY different than it does up here. And honestly, I don't like a lot of what I've tried down there. I tried a Smirnoff Ice there and gagged. It was NASTY. And don't get me started on the CC. It wasn't terrible, but it was NOT CC. It's odd that the same label is very different tasting depending on where it was made. My sister lived in NJ for a long time and they would get "care packages" sent to them. Cheez Whiz is actually cheese here, and they would some of that, and some Heinz salad dressing that is apparently different here than there. Weird huh?  

@LP - Re: hockey...You forgot WAYNE! I don't care where he lives now, we still claim him as a Canadian.

@PAG - can we claim basketball since we invented that? 

@Dawgluver - never been on a pitch black lake, but I'm glad to hear it was safe for you! EEK!

@menumaker - thanks for the manners comment. That means a lot and it is a lovely compliment.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> I think we in the US hold our flag in more reverence. We do have laws regarding the way it may be displayed. Almost every law officer in the country has a patch of the American flag on their sleeve. As well as our military. Of the ten houses on this street where I live, six of the ten homes are flying the American flag. And on and on!



addie, i must admit that i don't have the first idea what you mean by this post, or what earthly vision prompted you to write it.  but now that someone else felt offended enough to respond to it, i will simply add my voice to say that however innocuous your remarks about our national flags were intended, they came across as prejudicial and mean-spirited.  you are neither of these things, addie.  we know you better than that, so....


----------



## Addie (Dec 17, 2013)

vitauta said:


> addie, i must admit that i don't have the first idea what you mean by this post, or what earthly vision prompted you to write it.  but now that someone else felt offended enough to respond to it, i will simply add my voice to say that however innocuous your remarks about our national flags were intended, they came across as prejudicial and mean-spirited.  you are neither of these things, addie.  we know you better than that, so....



As the list says, Canadians have pride in their flag. We have an almost religious reverence for ours. No offense intended. If you want to get arrested, try burning one on the National Capitol steps in Washington, DC. Just about the whole nation will turn on you.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> As the list says, Canadians have pride in their flag. We have an almost religious reverence for ours. No offense intended. If you want to get arrested, try burning one on the National Capitol steps in Washington, DC. Just about the whole nation will turn on you.



Courts have decided that burning an American flag is free speech protected by the First Amendment. You cannot be arrested for doing that. 

Don't confuse gaudy displays of the flag for devotion. Lots of liars and hypocrites wrap themselves in the flag. That's why that saying exists.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 17, 2013)

Your chocolate:  I remember, most fondly, eating Jersey Milk candy bars on family vacations driving from Ohio to a rented Ontario fishing cabin -- a mere 50 or so years ago.   

Canadian fresh-water fishing is tops.


----------



## phinz (Dec 17, 2013)

One of my favorite breweries is Canadian (Howe Sound Brewing) but I must say that between the Canadian beers and American beers I've had over the years, the American beers stand head and shoulders above the vast majority of the Canadian beers.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 17, 2013)

tinlizzie said:


> Your chocolate:  I remember, most fondly, eating Jersey Milk candy bars on family vacations driving from Ohio to a rented Ontario fishing cabin -- a mere 50 or so years ago.
> 
> Canadian fresh-water fishing is tops.



I have to agree with both of these.  Canadian chocolate is the best!  And I grew up loving to fish for and eat walleye in Ontario.


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 17, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Sorry, you can't have hockey. You have to share custody with the U.S. I don't know about the beer. I have a good number of friends that are local/micro-brew enthusiests and would probably argue that one but since I'm making you share hockey, and don't really care about the beer, you guys can have that one.
> 
> Poutine is gross so you can definitely have that one (although the best fries I've ever had were in Amsterdam).


I'm glad you said that about poutine. Chips and cheese possibly, chips and gravy at a pinch but chips and cheese and gravy! _Bleuch_!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 17, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> I'm glad you said that about poutine. Chips and cheese possibly, chips and gravy at a pinch but chips and cheese and gravy! _Bleuch_!



Don't knock it till you've tried it! At least once, to be polite!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Dec 17, 2013)

Alix said:


> @PAG - can we claim basketball since we invented that?



If memory serves, wasn't basketball initially based on a game played by various North American tribes? Hockey might have the same ancestry. I should see if I can find the history of those sports. 

Anyways, I'm not really a basketball fan so sure, as long as you are willing to share custody of hockey (which really is a good idea since I don't think either country could keep it from being stolen by the Russians without help).


----------



## taxlady (Dec 17, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> If memory serves, wasn't basketball initially based on a game played by various North American tribes? Hockey might have the same ancestry. I should see if I can find the history of those sports.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not really a basketball fan so sure, as long as you are willing to share custody of hockey (which really is a good idea since I don't think either country could keep it from being stolen by the Russians without help).


Aren't you thinking of lacrosse?

Hockey is sort of soccer on ice skates. Or polo on ice skates.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 17, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Aren't you thinking of lacrosse?
> 
> Hockey is sort of soccer on ice skates. Or polo on ice skates.



Actually, James Naismith, a Canadian, did invent basketball.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 18, 2013)

Alix said:


> @LP - Re: hockey...You forgot WAYNE! I don't care where he lives now, we still claim him as a Canadian.


 
You are so right, I did forget Wayne, my bad.  But also, if I listed all the hockey greats who are Canadian born it would take forever! 

I actually met Gretzky once.  He was in on the Planet Hollywood restaurants and they built one in downtown Vancouver. I worked across the street in the Government buildings and was walking to the Burger King for lunch.  I am standing at the corner waiting for the light to change and he is standing right beside me.  He says hi and asks if I have eaten at PH and I said no, not yet.  He pulls out a piece of paper and a pen and writes "this lovely lady can have dinner for two on me" and he signed it.

Of course, I never cashed it in.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 18, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> If memory serves, wasn't basketball initially based on a game played by various North American tribes? Hockey might have the same ancestry. I should see if I can find the history of those sports.
> 
> Anyways, I'm not really a basketball fan so sure, as long as you are willing to share custody of hockey (which really is a good idea since I don't think either country could keep it from being stolen by the Russians without help).


 You have to be careful of those Swedes as well.  They are quietly sneaking in there.  We have three on the Canucks - Two named Sediin!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2013)

DH just told me about this song, by the great Canadian rock band Rush.

"Territories"

I see the Middle Kingdom between Heaven and Earth.
Like the Chinese call the country of their birth.
We all figure that our homes are set above
Other people than the ones we know and love.
In every place with a name
They play the same territorial game
Hiding behind the lines
Sending up warning signs.

The whole wide world
An endless universe
Yet we keep looking through
The eyeglass in reverse.
Don't feed the people
But we feed the machines
Can't really feel
What international means.
In different circles, we keep holding our ground
In different circles, we keep spinning round and round.

We see so many tribes overrun and undermined
While their invaders dream of lands they've left behind.
Better people...better food...and better beer...
Why move around the world when Eden was so near?
The bosses get talking so tough
And if that wasn't evil enough
We get the drunken and passionate pride
Of the citizens along for the ride.

They shoot without shame
In the name of a piece of dirt
For a change of accent
Or the color of your shirt.
Better the pride that resides
In a citizen of the world
Than the pride that divides
When a colorful rag is unfurled.

http://vimeo.com/25240592


----------



## phinz (Dec 18, 2013)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> If memory serves, wasn't basketball initially based on a game played by various North American tribes?



Sort of. It was a Mesoamerican (Central American and Mexican regions) game called tlachtli. About the only thing it had in common, though, was that there was a hole to shoot a ball through and there were teams.


----------



## phinz (Dec 18, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> And most of the classics like Bobby Orr, Rocket Richard, Bobby Hull, etc. were born here as well.



Gordie Howe. That's the only name that truly needs to be spoken. *He* is Mr. Hockey. Five decades of All-Star games. Six different decades of professional play. Over 2,400 games played.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 18, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> DH just told me about this song, by the great Canadian rock band Rush.
> 
> "Territories"
> 
> ...



oh gg, thank you for sharing this!  what a great vid, and thought-provoking song!  so apropos to this thread, too....


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2013)

vitauta said:


> oh gg, thank you for sharing this!  what a great vid, and thought-provoking song!  so apropos to this thread, too....



You're welcome  Glad you liked it.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 19, 2013)

phinz said:


> Gordie Howe. That's the only name that truly needs to be spoken. *He* is Mr. Hockey. Five decades of All-Star games. Six different decades of professional play. Over 2,400 games played.



Yes, I agree and apologize for missing him.


----------



## phinz (Dec 19, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> Yes, I agree and apologize for missing him.



  No apology needed. I was lucky enough to meet Mr. Howe and his sons when they played for Houston during the WHA days. Never did get to see Wayne play, since he hadn't yet joined Edmonton or Indianapolis when they played Houston.


----------



## Macgyver1968 (Dec 19, 2013)

*



			10 things Canadians do best
		
Click to expand...

*Shovel snow. 

Here's my friend from the Yukon, eyeing her husbands new toy.  He's all giggly happy.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2013)

Yup, we are pretty good at snow removal.

Just the other day I watched a snowplow, followed by three dump trucks to carry the cleared snow, followed by another snowplow to clear up what the first one left behind. There was a mini-snowplow clearing the sidewalk.


----------



## Alix (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm thinking the "good at snow removal" is region dependent. Edmontonians are continually complaining about the crappy snow removal in our city. It really SHOULD be better this far north...but it's not.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2013)

Alix said:


> I'm thinking the "good at snow removal" is region dependent. Edmontonians are continually complaining about the crappy snow removal in our city. It really SHOULD be better this far north...but it's not.


Oh yeah. A friend of mine moved from Montreal to Edmonton. She was shocked by the crappy snow removal.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 19, 2013)

Try it here on the Wet Coast!  We have very little snow and it is usually wet and followed by rain.  So when we do have a heavy snowfall, it takes awhile to get snow removal equipment going.  In some areas it is the garbage crews that do it!  

Highways are done first, and main thoroughfares.  Side streets are almost never touched.  Our complex has two bobcats and do a lots of salting the paths.  But to get out the side street is nearly impossible.


----------



## Alix (Dec 19, 2013)

LPBeier said:


> Highways are done first, and main thoroughfares.  Side streets are almost never touched.  Our complex has two bobcats and do a lots of salting the paths.  But to get out the side street is nearly impossible.



Ah...sounds like home! 

Maybe what Canadians are good at is managing life in spite of the snow.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2013)

Boston is pretty good about plowing. It is the parked cars that are the problem. A snow emergency has to be declared in order to get them off the streets so the plows can do their job. At the back of our building, there is a strip of land that used to be part of the old highway. It is now a parking lot for our residents. But the city doesn't know that so they plow it all the time. It is still considered a viable street with a name.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 19, 2013)

Addie said:


> Boston is pretty good about plowing. It is the parked cars that are the problem. A snow emergency has to be declared in order to get them off the streets so the plows can do their job. At the back of our building, there is a strip of land that used to be part of the old highway. It is now a parking lot for our residents. But the city doesn't know that so they plow it all the time. It is still considered a viable street with a name.


Boston may be pretty good about plowing, but not as good as Montreal. I was in Boston right after a snowstorm. I was surprised how long (days) it took to get cleared. But, we do get a lot of snow and we are used to it. Montreal spends close to $160 million / year on snow removal.  That doesn't even include a lot of other cities on the Island of Montreal.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 19, 2013)

Where's my snow???


----------



## Alix (Dec 22, 2013)

Just a LIIIITTLE further north PF. Come on up with a truck and I'll fill it for you.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2013)

I really don't know why it keeps missing the valley...Lewis and Clark didn't have this problem.

I love the generosity of Canadians, Alix is willing to give me all her snow...


----------



## taxlady (Dec 22, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I really don't know why it keeps missing the valley...Lewis and Clark didn't have this problem.
> 
> I love the generosity of Canadians, Alix is willing to give me all her snow...


You can have a whole bunch of mine too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2013)

ANOTHER offer!!!


----------



## Alix (Dec 22, 2013)

When I venture outside again, I'm going to remember to take a picture of the piles of snow on my deck. Just for you PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 22, 2013)

Thank you Alix!


----------



## Mad Cook (Dec 31, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Aren't you thinking of lacrosse?
> 
> Hockey is sort of soccer on ice skates. Or polo on ice skates.


Just spotted this and am moved to say there's another sort of hockey. Without skates but played on freezing cold fields by generations of hard-done-by schoolgirls in winter (in Britain anyway). Men play it as well, but not at school. When I was a student there was a men's team and a women's team and the men's team wouldn't accept a challenge to play the women's team because the men said the women were too dangerous!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 31, 2013)

Mad Cook said:


> Just spotted this and am moved to say there's another sort of hockey. Without skates but played on freezing cold fields by generations of hard-done-by schoolgirls in winter (in Britain anyway). Men play it as well, but not at school. When I was a student there was a men's team and a women's team and the men's team wouldn't accept a challenge to play the women's team because the men said the women were too dangerous!


That would be field hockey, wouldn't it? That's played in Canada too.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 1, 2014)

taxlady said:


> That would be field hockey, wouldn't it? That's played in Canada too.



Yes, it's field hockey, and it's played in the US, too.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2014)

Been there, done that!


----------



## phinz (Jan 1, 2014)

Rocklobster said:


>



Yeah. No.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 2, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, it's field hockey, and it's played in the US, too.


Yes, and all over the world. Very popular in India apparently.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 2, 2014)

phinz said:


> Yeah. No.


Every snow drift has a silver lining.


----------



## Addie (Jan 2, 2014)

#11 Canada provides most of the world with both the yellow and brown seeds for mustard. One of the worlds favorite condiments right after ketchup.


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2014)

I've lived in Canada my whole life, and for me dealing with subzero temps in the winter is normal. I chuckle a little when I read about folks having vehicles that won't start when its still "spring" weather. We're so used to the weather we never think to ask whether a vehicle has a block heater or not, we just assume it does. Unfortunately, this is NOT always the case. Oops. Live and learn. Make that mistake once and forever remember to ask THAT question when buying a car!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jan 4, 2014)

Alix said:


> I've lived in Canada my whole life, and for me dealing with subzero temps in the winter is normal. I chuckle a little when I read about folks having vehicles that won't start when its still "spring" weather. We're so used to the weather we never think to ask whether a vehicle has a block heater or not, we just assume it does. Unfortunately, this is NOT always the case. Oops. Live and learn. Make that mistake once and forever remember to ask THAT question when buying a car!



I saw a thing from some science site (I'll have to search it again because I don't remember which site) that said Manitoba was colder than Mars yesterday. I told the hubby that it didn't really surprise me that Canada could be colder than Mars and that it probably wouldn't surprise most Canadians I know either.


----------



## Jing (Jan 4, 2014)

It was frigid in Toronto yesterday. So much so that one of the news stations was reporting it was colder than the South Pole.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 4, 2014)

Alix said:


> I've lived in Canada my whole life, and for me dealing with subzero temps in the winter is normal. I chuckle a little when I read about folks having vehicles that won't start when its still "spring" weather. We're so used to the weather we never think to ask whether a vehicle has a block heater or not, we just assume it does. Unfortunately, this is NOT always the case. Oops. Live and learn. Make that mistake once and forever remember to ask THAT question when buying a car!



Sorry Alix, but your temperatures are another reason I choose to live in "tropical" MA where below zero temperatures earn around the clock news coverage.

I guess it's similar to my scoffing at my step daughter when she calls to complain about how cold it is in Florida when the temp is below 70ºF/21ºC


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 4, 2014)

Building "Ice Trucks".  Beat that Ford.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...idth=640&autoplay=false&html5=true'></script>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrFRaviVyQU


----------



## taxlady (Jan 4, 2014)

That ice truck is nifty. It reminded me that they used to build ice palaces in Montreal in the late 19th century. This site has quite a few pix of ice palaces: The amazing ice palaces of Montreal will make you wistful for winters : TreeHugger


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg (Jan 4, 2014)

Oh man, that is so cool. Thanks Taxy. It's amazing how much I don't know about my own country.


----------



## LPBeier (Jan 5, 2014)

There is a little area of Canada in the South West corner where there is very little snow and a whole lot of rain.  This is where I live.  Today we have frost on the ground and sun in the sky.  A perfect day but one you won't find anywhere else in this beautiful country this time of year!


----------



## Claire (Jan 9, 2014)

Oh, dearie me; if it hasn't been already mentioned, make tourtiere, of course (and, yes I made mine and my husband (a not Canadian scarfed it down already, and my sisters have my recipe down pat).  No, we haven't been Canadians for a few generations, but over the holidays, tourtiere rules!


----------



## taxlady (Jan 9, 2014)

We are also very good at picking on Toronto. In 1999 there was a big snow storm. The mayor of Toronto called in the army to help out. I don't think the rest of Canada will ever let them live that down.


----------



## Alix (Feb 24, 2014)

Just another funny.


----------



## Rocklobster (Feb 24, 2014)

My favorite ice...


----------



## taxlady (Feb 24, 2014)

Alix said:


> Just another funny.


But you can say the f word in Quebec. In French it's not even a swear word. Someone's granny might say that something is "tout ****é".


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 24, 2014)

taxlady said:


> But you can say the f word in Quebec. In French it's not even a swear word. Someone's granny might say that something is "tout ****é".



So you're saying I swear like a Canadian grandmother???


----------



## vitauta (Feb 24, 2014)

good one, andy! (gmf)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 24, 2014)

Andy M. said:


> So you're saying I swear like a Canadian grandmother???





The slideshow wouldn't go past page 2 for me.  (I hope the hockey players are better than the websites...)

<running away>


----------



## Alix (Feb 24, 2014)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The slideshow wouldn't go past page 2 for me.  *(I hope the hockey players are better than the websites...)*
> 
> <running away>



They're bringing home gold medals.


----------



## Alix (Apr 3, 2014)

Here's another funny I just had posted to my FB wall.

36 Delightful Facts About Canada


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 3, 2014)

Very Interesting Alix.  There were a few I didn't know.

I bet you and your fellow Albertans are especially proud of having no Norwegian rats and being the birthplace of "trick or treat"!  

I am originally from Saskatchewan and I never remember hoodies being known as bunnyhugs - they were kangaroo jackets/sweaters.  Jelly donuts were bismarks and the rectangular chocolate covered donut was a long john.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 3, 2014)

LPBeier said:


> Very Interesting Alix.  There were a few I didn't know.
> 
> I bet you and your fellow Albertans are especially proud of having no Norwegian rats and being the birthplace of "trick or treat"!
> 
> I am originally from Saskatchewan and I never remember hoodies being known as bunnyhugs - they were kangaroo jackets/sweaters.  Jelly donuts were bismarks and the rectangular chocolate covered donut was a long john.


Well, what else would you call a rectangular chocolate covered doughnut?


----------



## Alix (Apr 3, 2014)

Come on...no one thinks the glow in the dark dinosaur coin is super cool? THAT just made me so proud to be Canadian!


----------



## taxlady (Apr 3, 2014)

Alix said:


> Come on...no one thinks the glow in the dark dinosaur coin is super cool? THAT just made me so proud to be Canadian!


Well, yeah. But, I don't have one, so I'm trying not to think about it.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 3, 2014)

Actually, it would be nice to have one - so I could find a quarter in the depths of my huge purse for the shopping carts!


----------

